# Remoska cooker??



## Talbot (Feb 2, 2020)

Can anyone recommend these electric cookers? Are they worth the money?


----------



## runnach (Feb 2, 2020)

Simple answer yes ! Roasts meat superbly...one of the best things I have ever bought , only uses 400 watts of electric cooking times same as a normal oven any difference not worth worrying about . I have the standard , genuine remoska there are cheaper copies I can’t comment on ...overall I am a big fan


----------



## witzend (Feb 2, 2020)

ShieldSquare Captcha
		

If you do get talked into it this link seems the best price available around £70 less than Amazon  and looking at their adds they also come with euro plug


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes they are good, I have the small one and can cook all sorts of things otherwise not possible on the simple 2 burner hob. And other things that are, but just easier, cleaner and more efficient. Even as simple as baked potatoes, a full english breakfast, or a FrayBentos pie (a guilty treat), bake bread, scones and cakes. But so many more things too, I'm quite good at rustling up something a bit gourmet with mine, though it does take a bit of practice to get things timed, there is something refreshing about using such a simple device, just one setting, that can run off a 7A hookup or even a small generator.

Yes they are over-priced. Originally developed for impoverished east europeans living in e.g shared flats. I'd say that £25 would be a reasonable price. But they have become a cult item. I do have a little use for it at home, but it is great in the camper, and was a gift, so I'm not complaining, I like it very much.


----------



## Talbot (Feb 2, 2020)

This video is impressive. Cooked two whole chickens in less than an hour.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 2, 2020)

We have a few Remoskas, two Grand Remoskas (550W) and one standard (400) and we use one almost every day at home, there isn't much that you cannot cook with one so I would highly recommend them


----------



## witzend (Feb 2, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> We have a few Remoskas, I would highly recommend them


Which would you have for 2 people for everyday use if you could only have one


----------



## runnach (Feb 2, 2020)

I have to admit Tezza I bought mine specifically for the camper, but it quickly found its way into my kitchen in the flat ! I find at Xmas worth it’s weight in gold , does the most amazing roast vegetables .

The trickiest experiment was Yorkshire puddings because the heat needed and it heats in the lid only ...the answer heat with a camping hob from below and let the lid do its work and you get perfect results. 

If I were to buy one again and I would perhaps go for the extra space in the grand version. 

Remoska/ Coleman petrol stove there is very little you can’t do used together. Add an old ammo box see mr iceman you have a smoker and tandoor oven


----------



## runnach (Feb 2, 2020)

witzend said:


> Which would you have for 2 people for everyday use if you could only have one


Re above the grand I would recommend purely a little mor space if using dividers and trivets


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 2, 2020)

witzend said:


> Which would you have for 2 people for everyday use if you could only have one


If we could only have one for at home then it would be the Grand even though we use the standard remoska more, the only reason I say that is the Grand would always give you more cooking space, for the van I would say the standard, we love to roast root vegetables in ours and with the standard one that would be more than big enough, meat cooked outside on the cadac and we can cook for four


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 2, 2020)

We two have been very happy with our small one, and it has greatly increased the variety of cooking that we can do inside the van instead of just two saucepans on the hob. We also have a Cadac Safari Chef for outdoor living, which gets a lot of use, not just for barbecues. The bigger one would be nice, but is also physically quite a lot bigger, and we have limited cupboard space. As it is we can cook almost anything with it, in modest amounts. A couple of chicken quarters on a base of roast vegetables, or a small one spatchcocked, Fish (caught by me) with oven chips, a small roast beef or lamb joint, a rabbit, a pheasant, a hare even, venison, rose veal on the bone when it is in season, almost anything. And baking stuff, even just warming up croissants. Keeps the juices in the pan to make gravy with, (or "jus" as cheffy types call it) to finish off on the hob, the heat comes down from the lid. So versatile. If you like cooking, try one. It's a bit different from say a modern fan oven but well worth the learning curve. Definitely recommended by me, either one will do for two, the "grande" definitely more capacity, but for just two to feed we haven't found the small one to be too small.


----------



## Floydster (Feb 2, 2020)

I've got a Total Chef Czech Cooker that i got from Amazon warehouse (reduced as packaging was damaged). 
Basically the same as a Remoska but cheaper, the pan is 1 litre larger than the std remoska. It also has an adjustable thermostat which the Remoska doesn't. And a glass panel so you can see without opening.
I think it's better than the grand remoska that i no longer use as it's too large for the van.


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 3, 2020)

It's interesting because these things are really very basic devices. I think that Lakeland bought the Remoska business, doubtless at rock bottom price, and turned them into a sort of cult thing, with frankly ludicrous prices.

I do think that they could be very dangerous, particularly with small children around, the lids do get very hot and have to be carefully handled, that's just how they work, as with pots and pans. I can manage that. And keep an eye on what's going on through the glass window on mine.

I like my one, it's good to know that there are alternatives available, made in China, and I'll look into that if I ever need another one, but I don't see that being needed any time soon, very little to go wrong with mine, I hope. Tefal used to make one which seemed superior in many ways, but that is long discontinued. Nearly bought one, wish I had.

But if it did fail I would certainly buy another such thing.


----------



## witzend (Feb 3, 2020)

Anyone want a Grand nice looking one here on gumtree and he will post  https://tinyurl.com/vhswrfo


----------



## wildebus (Feb 3, 2020)

I have one, brand new in the box bought before Christmas and it will be going back to Lakeland for a refund when I get round to it (they have a 3 year return policy).
I didn't appreciate just how awkward a thing it would be to store when not in use with the massive handle!
I would consider using it at home but I can't see it being that much different to a Halogen Oven in how it works (and already have one of those to burn food with).


----------



## saxonrosie (Feb 3, 2020)

channa said:


> I have to admit Tezza I bought mine specifically for the camper, but it quickly found its way into my kitchen in the flat ! I find at Xmas worth it’s weight in gold , does the most amazing roast vegetables .
> 
> The trickiest experiment was Yorkshire puddings because the heat needed and it heats in the lid only ...the answer heat with a camping hob from below and let the lid do its work and you get perfect results.
> 
> ...


I have two one of each size , smaller one in the van and the grande at home , they are great, mine are both the older style which I bought from e bay for about £40 each but I didn’t know you could put the base on the hob , I emailed Lakeland to ask and they said no but maybe they were being over cautious so my question is have you used it one the hob whilst using top heat as well or just used the hob to preheat . There’s not much you cannot cook in a remoska I use mine most days at home and every day when in the van .


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 3, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I didn't appreciate just how awkward a thing it would be to store when not in use with the massive handle!



This is the reason we didn't buy one.

Regards,
Del


----------



## John H (Feb 3, 2020)

Like others, we wouldn't be without ours. We are now on our third (they used to give a lifetime guarantee but have now limited that, although our first and second were both replaced when they went wrong after several years, so keep the receipt). You can do almost anything in them - including bake cakes, make bread and roast a joint and they use very little power and so are ideal for use on campsites. We have a very decent motorhome but the oven is crap so the Remoska is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2020)

Here there called a pressure cooker or slow cooker,i bought one for gas so can use at home or away.
I could pree do a meal and take with me for when i arrive some where,mine is a small handy unit.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Here there called a pressure cooker or slow cooker,i bought one for gas so can use at home or away.
> I could pree do a meal and take with me for when i arrive some where,mine is a small handy unit.


Nothing like a pressure cooker or a slow cooker Trev, we carry all three but they all work differently, the nearest equivalent is a Halogen Cooker but only because the heat is in the lid, standard Remoska is only 400W so uses very little power but like the halogen it cooks quicker than a normal oven, we would buy another straight away if ours broke


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2020)

I've resisted the Remoska, but then I have a decent oven and a Ridge Monkey for snacks.

Do they have a timer on them?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Do they have a timer on them?


Ours sounds the smoke alarm when I use it


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Ours sounds the smoke alarm when I use it



That's why I asked Terry.

I have a habit of falling asleep with the oven on!


----------



## runnach (Feb 4, 2020)

saxonrosie said:


> I have two one of each size , smaller one in the van and the grande at home , they are great, mine are both the older style which I bought from e bay for about £40 each but I didn’t know you could put the base on the hob , I emailed Lakeland to ask and they said no but maybe they were being over cautious so my question is have you used it one the hob whilst using top heat as well or just used the hob to preheat . There’s not much you cannot cook in a remoska I use mine most days at home and every day when in the van .


Both ligh flame at the bottom remoska top on to get the heat from below and above critical with yorkies lol


----------



## runnach (Feb 4, 2020)

Rob no timer or thermostat simple on off button ...and go fishing


----------



## Sharpie (Feb 4, 2020)

channa said:


> Both ligh flame at the bottom remoska top on to get the heat from below and above critical with yorkies lol



Now that's a trick I never thought of. But would be concerned about the lid over heating if both running at the same time. The base is just a rather thin aluminium pot with basic non-stick coating, sure I use it on the hob to e.g. finish off the gravy, but I have much better ones too where I don't have worry too much about melting them or burning the basic non-stick. It is what it is, and very good at that. But I might give it a try.

I have a small "batterie de cuisine" for the van which all stacks nicely together, including a pressure cooker (must have), mostly Tefal Ingenio, but at home I have different stuff, mostly solid copper or cast iron, with some good stainless steel stuff, gas and induction for me at home And a very decent fan oven. Oh, and an Aga that was in the house already, but that is also very different and only turned on in the winter or for special occasions. It is an energy monster. The remoska does have it's place in the setup and is altogether very good. I would never have bought one myself, being a bit sniffy about such things, but a relative gifted it to me, she knows a bit about these things, It was a great birthday present, and I have completely changed my views since owning it and learning it's ways. Along with the Cadac, which I chose for myself.

The remoska doesn't get used at home much except for practice, but that's just me, I would not feel in hardship with just two burners plus one, perhaps I should use it more.

Now we could digress onto decent knives, about which I have some opinionated views also, basically you get what you pay for, but also need to know a little bit about how to look after them. Most just don't care or even understand, but are thankful to me when I visit and can't resist sharpening them up again for them.


----------



## runnach (Feb 4, 2020)

Old kitchen saying, there is only one thing more dangerous than a sharp knife in a kitchen and that’s a blunt one ! How true.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2020)

I also love good quality sharp knives, as long as I can keep them away from Maggy


----------



## ricc (Feb 4, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I also love good quality sharp knives, as long as I can keep them away from Maggy


I bought some in lidles last year, think they were a couple of quid each including the plastic sheaths.  Brilliant ,


----------



## DnK (Feb 4, 2020)

Sharpie said:


> including a pressure cooker (must have), mostly Tefal Ingenio,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## witzend (Feb 4, 2020)

A few Remoska Recipes   https://www.remoska.co.uk/user-recipes/


----------



## witzend (Feb 10, 2020)

If your nr Barnsley and want one   https://tinyurl.com/wgeh39j


----------



## Robmac (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anybody run one via an inverter.

What would you say would be the minimum size in Watts for an inverter to power one? (small Remoska).


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 11, 2020)

We use ours with the inverter, the inverter we use now is a 1600W pure sine wave but it ran happily on our older 600W


----------



## Robmac (Feb 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> We use ours with the inverter, the inverter we use now is a 1600W pure sine wave but it ran happily on our older 600W



Thanks Terry.

I was just talking to Rae and I said that I thought a 600w would do the job. I think I'm gonna order one, I can use it in the van, on the boat and at home as well as it's just the 2 of us.

Might bring the old leccy bill down a bit.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 11, 2020)

...just ordered. Arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2020)

Having now received our Remoska (standard size), Julie suggested that we give it a trial run tonight. I immediately demanded pork.

After an hour of watching and waiting, she presented me with a veritable landscape of dead pig on a platter along with sort of fried/baked potatoes and onions. This included chops, ribs and belly pork slices.

I have to say, I was very impressed. The meat was succulent with crispy crackling and cooked to perfection. The potatoes and onions were really tasty and perfectly caramelised. We were worried at one stage that it was going to be a disappointment as a fair bit of liquid was building up and the food seemed to be poaching rather than cooking, but after tipping the liquid out and saving for gravy proper cooking continue, Something we will now know to look out for earlier in future but easy to check through the window in the lid.

We are very pleased with our purchase, Julie couldn't partake as she is a vegetarian but she can cook some of her nonsense another time.

As a sign of reverence to the recently departed herd of raw bacon, I belched contentedly. I'm sure they would have approved.


----------



## glenm (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi bought a Remoska 12 months ago bit unsure thought another gadget that will end up under a cupboard. but no it is brilliant still not used it to its full potential, but a lot easier and cheaper than using the oven just bung everything in switch it on and smell the cooking mmm


----------

